# Fortycentfix last show, OTTAWA



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For anyone who is into skatepunk, in ontario, or already knows about FCF - their last show is june 15th in ottawa. it makes me sad that htis great band is calling it quits, but at least im friends with the guitarist and own a bit of merch! and i've shared the stage with them (had them here for a show, actually).

if anyone wants to come out ot Maverick's in ottawa for some fun and music, it's forty's last concert!

more info at http://www.fortycentfix.com


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....instead-of-making-new-ones.77192/#post-684695

Like this??? ;-)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didn't even know I made this thread!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> I didn't even know I made this thread!


But it was only 9 years ago...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bw66 said:


> But it was only 9 years ago...


I don't remember most of last week, and my life has been that way for a long time. None of it has been drug induced either.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Tickets are sold out.


----------



## TFridgen (Nov 10, 2009)

You know John?


----------

